# Things that will NEVER happen.



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

This thread is simple. A place were thing that will NEVER happen in the ring, well, being posted here. 

Let me start... 

The ROH students making it to WWE.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

besides the obvious Curry Man vs. Christopher Daniels...

Ki vs. Joe II in ROH 

Misawa jobbing in the US

TNA getting better within the next year or two


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

Chris Benoit vs Samoa Joe.


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Low Ki never coming back to ROH


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Lex Luger getting his own house. 

Oops. 

Randy Savage hugging Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

And WWE not dying.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The ROH message boards talking about something NOT related to ROH.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

John Cena losing the title to anyone other HHH.


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

Chyna losing her penis.


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

Bobby Demspey getting skinny


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Hero vs. Joe in ROH :no:


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

TNA getting a 3.0


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Joey Ryan winning the ROH World title.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Me caring about Albright


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

PWG Invasion on a ROH show *sigh*.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

Gabe booking Raw.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Shelton Benjamin's push.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Sinclair NOT screwing someone out of a World Title....


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

-Kevin Nash ever returning as a full time wrestler.
-Bison Smith defeating Misawa for the GHC World Title.
-Takeshi Morishima losing to Pelle.
-Alex Shelley receiving a notable push in TNA.
-William Regal winning a world title during his tenure in the WWE.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Jushin Lyger in WWE
Eddie Guerrero (RIP) vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Don Frye (Jan 9, 2006)

Khali doing a 630 splash.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Don Frye said:


> Khali doing a 630 splash.


I'm not sure Khali could do a 180. Or even a 90 for that matter. I could see him pulling off a 45.


----------



## Dirk Mantooth (Jul 22, 2006)

Jeff Hardy wrestling in ROH again.


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 27, 2007)

Gay weddings...oh wait.

Vince foscusing on traditional wrestling.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

The Rock v Shawn Michaels


----------



## LivingKaos (May 26, 2007)

John cena learning a new move ***_Very Unlikly_***
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jclem92 (Oct 2, 2006)

Samoa Joe getting signed by WWE.
Either of the Hardys winning a world title.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Teddy Hart appearing in ROH


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Platt said:


> Teddy Hart appearing in ROH


as good as that is, it also mean Harry Smith will never appear in ROH as long as Teddy keeps the New Hart Foundation golden in Vince's eyes.


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

Randy Orton to do any other move than headlock or RKO.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Claudio not doing an uppercut in a match


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

The Blanket Delirious used in the Shimmer Dark match on volume one becoming a world champion.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

McGuinness not doing a Lariat in a match.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena vs Danielson II


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Jack Evans breaking his spine.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

cena getting fired from the WWE.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

WWE banning steriods.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

TNA pushing home grown talent over WWE rejects.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

JD13 said:


> TNA pushing home grown talent over WWE rejects.


Nice one.

BJ Whitmer having charmisa.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Bryan Danielson losing a match lol

Roderick Strong being able to cut a good promo


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Davey Richards being a good heel.

Joey Ryan winning a match clean.

John Morrison cutting a good promo.

Super Dragon losing weight.

CM Punk doing a good curbstomb.

The Embassy reunited....in ROH (c'mon PWG lol).


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

BJ Whitmer ever becoming a fan favorite (Fuck all the haters lol)

Mike Quackenbush ever winning a match in Ring of Honor 

Having El Generico turn heel in ROH

Kevin Steen feuding for the ROH World Title


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yoshihiro Takayama winning a beauty contest.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Christopher Daniels being interesting again.

A comedy match in the WWE.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Are you serious^^^

Cena jobbing on Heat.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

World Heavyweight Championship Match Headlining a PPV again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Christopher Daniels being interesting again.


That is a fucking good one. So true. Good work.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Randy Orton getting fired from the WWE.

John Cena beating another wrestler with three initials on Wrestlemania.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

watts63 said:


> Christopher Daniels being interesting again.


I know what you mean, hes just too fucking predictable.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Samoa Joe will never become the TNA Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## mrtna2 (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk beating HHH with the Pepsi Plunge at WrestleMania for the WWE Championship


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

CM Punk beating HHH period.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Samoa Joe will never become the TNA Heavyweight Champion (damn I hope I'm wrong).


(SPOILERS. DO NOT READ IF WATCHNG HARD JUSTICE TONIGHT)







































































He will. I guarantee it so much that I would bet real money on it.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

Finding a person that can pull off a better mullet than Shingo.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## potatohed123 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hogan Jobbing.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The 'epic' return of Gunner Scott.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH said:


> (SPOILERS. DO NOT READ IF WATCHNG HARD JUSTICE TONIGHT
> 
> 
> He will. I guarantee it so much that I would bet real money on it.


Like I said before & I'll say it again. Samoa Joe will *NEVER* become the TNA Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

Dang, wish I saw that earlier, we coulda bet some points. Seriously though, did, like, PWI work you or were you just super-confident?


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Joe ever beating Angle cleanly.


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Shinsuke Nakamura pinning Bryan Danielson


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

MrPaiMei said:


> Dang, wish I saw that earlier, we coulda bet some points. Seriously though, did, like, PWI work you or were you just super-confident?


PaiMei, i was hoping he'd win too . i had ALL my points (46,000) riding on Joe and TNA fucking screwed me


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> PaiMei, i was hoping he'd win too . i had ALL my points (46,000) riding on Joe and TNA fucking screwed me


Damn I would give ya points.....but since ya hate Whitmer so much...lol. Once they brought in Karen Angle I instantly knew she was gonna screw Joe and was gonna help Kurt win. Joe I beg of you, come back to ROH.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

I cannot believe I lost my points picking Angle via submission.


----------



## drnick (Jun 6, 2007)

vince mcmahon as ecw champion... uhh wait a minute

big daddy v and bobby dempsey in a bra and panties match for the intergender chamionship


----------



## sdpdude9 (Jan 7, 2006)

Triple H to TNA


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Me being the illegitmate child of Vince McMahon.


----------



## drnick (Jun 6, 2007)

flair hitting a move off the turnbuckle except for that ONE time


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Comedy Central Roast of the WWE.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TNA having a PPV without a dodgy finish


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Okay, I've been screwed BADLY with the Joe/Angle thing.

Some dude on another board said he was watching Spke TV, saw an advertisment for next week's Impact!, which showed Samoa Joe having all 5 belts. We all presumed he would be beating Angle at the PPV.

Damn we were wrong


----------



## sivell (Dec 12, 2003)

Necro Butcher apperaing on Raw with a chainsaw and cutting cena's head clean off!!!


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Samoa Joe will never become the TNA Heavyweight Champion.



thats sadly too true


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

sivell said:


> Necro Butcher apperaing on Raw with a chainsaw and cutting cena's head clean off!!!



lmao. we can all dream tho


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Shelon Benjamin will never win a world championship sadly


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

ROH said:


> Okay, I've been screwed BADLY with the Joe/Angle thing.
> 
> Some dude on another board said he was watching Spke TV, saw an advertisment for next week's Impact!, which showed Samoa Joe having all 5 belts. We all presumed he would be beating Angle at the PPV.
> 
> Damn we were wrong


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^^^


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

iMPACT! having clean finishes.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Todd Sinclair being loved by the fans.


----------



## soberdawn1 (Nov 10, 2006)

shark boy and lava girl being tag champs


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jimmy Jacobs winning the WWE Title or World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Another Monday Night Wars.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Becoming a Trik Davis fan.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon (Jan 12, 2007)

Sydal hitting puberty.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

SuperDuperDragon said:


> Sydal hitting puberty.


And Cloudy! :lmao


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Jeff Hardy > Jack Evans.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

WSX putting on a ***** star match.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

-Blasko- said:


> WSX putting on a ***** star match.


WSX putting on a match, end of story.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH bringing back the Pure title.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

WWE Pure title.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

TNA Pure title!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Claudio Castagnoli having a bad match against a spot monkey.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Claudio Castagnoli having a bad match.


----------



## Mark. (Nov 25, 2006)

TNA having another ***** match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

El Generico having a bad match.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

WCW: one night stand.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

JD13 said:


> WCW: one night stand.


LOL!

Kenta Kobashi in PWG *very big sigh*.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Arrogance in ROH    WHY MOSES WHY!?!?!?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Human Tornado selling a low blow.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Austin Aries having a ** match....It's just not possible, he's too damn good

Davey Richards being able to do a good promo

Chris Bosh becoming a babyface


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Austin Aries having a ** match....It's just not possible, he's too damn good
> 
> Davey Richards being able to do a good promo
> 
> *Chris Bosh becoming a babyface*


That already happened in early '06 & back in '03 I think.

Chris Bosh vs. Chris Bosh lol.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Necro Butcher goes straight edge.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Raven goes Straight Edge.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> That already happened in early '06 & back in '03 I think.


Damn, I can't see Bosh as a babyface..


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Hogan signs with ROH and challenges Danielson to a 60 minute iron man match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Damn, I can't see Bosh as a babyface..


Bosh didn't really changed anything about himself in early '06 because he was fueding with Joey Ryan for the PWG title.

Joey Ryan being face again in PWG.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Super Dragon losing his mask


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Dragon Kid losing his mask forever.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Super Dragon not being badass

Human Tornado not being a PIMP


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

CM Punk smoking crack.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Super Dragon going on a diet.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

CM Punk drinking beer with Necro Butcher

Samoa Joe going to CZW


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Chris Bosh in CHIKARA teaming with mexicans.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Samoa Joes worked for CZW.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Chris Bosh becoming friends with a mexican....WITH NO TEETH!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Chris Bosh being friends with dancing blackers (Scorpio Sky don't count!).


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Bryan Danielson losing the PWG Title to Top Gun Talwar


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Bryan Danielson losing the PWG Title to Top Gun Talwar


GOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDD DAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!

Talwar off the steriods, drugs & hookers.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> GOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDD DAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!
> 
> Talwar off the steriods, drugs & hookers.


lol

Bryan Danielson winning the ROH World Tag Team Championship with Bobby Dempsey


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Larry Sweeney cutting a bad promo.

Team Masturbation in PWG *sigh*.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Danshoku Dino going straight.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Moscow failing to amuse me.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Danshoku Dino vs. Chris Bosh in a Suck my Cock match.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Ultra Mantis Black being boring. 

Not in a TRILLION years will that happen...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

BJ Whitmer being exciting.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

BJ Whitmer not botching any spots.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Icarus not botching any spots.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Gran Akuma not being stiff.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Danielson botching.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Abercrombie not stroking his stache


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Kane putting on a above decent match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Me hating this thread.

Me liking WF & not missing WEF.

Roderick Strong using backbreakers like he used to.


----------



## Ewwwww (Jan 24, 2006)

3 things that will never happen by the end of 07, despite PWI's claims:
1) Christopher Daniels will win the TNA World Title.
2) Carlito will win the Smackdown World Title.
3) Marcus Cor Von will become ECW Champion.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Carlito being entertaining.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Blasko- said:


> Carlito being entertaining.


Thank You! Someone agrees with me.

Good Times, Great Memories in the WWE *sigh*.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Orton being good on the mic


----------



## Ewwwww (Jan 24, 2006)

CM Punk being a believable world title contender if he loses to Morrison easily again.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

-Blasko- said:


> Ultra Mantis Black being boring.
> 
> Not in a TRILLION years will that happen...


Ultramanitis Blacks commentry makes me cry with laughter.
Shenanigans indeed.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Morrison being charismatic.

Or being good in general.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Samoa Joe vs. Kurt Angle being a ****+ match in TNA.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

TNA being more then spot monkeys and old workers.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

TNA booked Joe/Angle fued in perfection.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Kent Jones actually being intelligent.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Samoa Joe vs. Kurt Angle being a ****+ match in TNA.


Kurt Angle jobbing to anyone that hasn't been in wwe.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Pacman Jones in a match.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

TNA actually giving shelley the push he desvres.

Briscoes going to TNA.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Pacman Jones in a match.


Pacman Jones Being entertaning.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Briscoes showing up for a PWG show.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

CZW being decent.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

^^^ ooh, contraversial.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

"Professional" Wrestling taking over "Sports-Entertainment" Wrestling


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Cryme Tyme said:


> CZW being decent.


CZW > ROH. Now that will never happen.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

^^^the contreversy continues.


----------



## TNAWrestlingFan (Aug 7, 2006)

Hayabusa wrestling again


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Deathmatches actually worth the viewing pleasure.

Morishma jobbing his title to anyonelse but danielson.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Shawn Michaels vs. Bryan Daneilson for the WWE title


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

CHIKARA and PWG not being entertaning.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Cryme Tyme said:


> Deathmatches actually worth the viewing pleasure.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

KENTA not using kicks or slaps in his matchups.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Cryme Tyme said:


> Deathmatches actually worth the viewing pleasure.


you sir, need to be punched in the face by Brain Damage ...or at least watch some Younger, Damage, or Necro matches


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> you sir, need to be punched in the face by Brain Damage ...or at least watch some Younger, Damage, or Necro matches


younger and Damage are entertaning,but I will never like deathwatches.


Low Ki not working stiff.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

PWG vs. ROH Super Indy Show


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

PAC not being a spot monkey(even though hes damn good at spots.)


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Pac can wrestle, but he also happens to be awesome at crazy shit.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Briscoe Brothers not saying MAN UP!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

67 Days Later...

My PWG dvds from RF Videos has arrived.

Fuck RF Videos.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

KOE cup DVDs turning up ever.


----------



## AlyFireEmperor (Jun 5, 2006)

KENTA being underrated


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> 67 Days Later...
> 
> My PWG dvds from RF Videos has arrived.
> 
> Fuck RF Videos.


What PWG Dvds did ya order?

Matt Sydal acting like a man


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Matt Sydal's Mom NOT chaperoning his prom next year


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

> What PWG Dvds did ya order?
> 
> Matt Sydal acting like a man


Astonishing X-Mas
Smell Like Teen Spirit
The Next Show
All-Star Weekend I Night One

I order it back in June & THEY STILL DIDN'T ARRIVE YET!


RF Videos has the best service ever.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Jimmy Jacobs winning the ROH World Championship


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Iron Sheik being sober.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

Mark Briscoe getting False Teeth.
(or atleast it shouldn't while he is wrestling)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Cryme Tyme bring entertaining.


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

TNA actually building up one of their guys and eventually jumping to WWE and becoming WWE Champion


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Scott Lost winning the PWG Title.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Vince McMahon wearing a condom lol.


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

As it looks now, Shelton Benjamin getting a main event push


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Vince McMahon wearing a condom lol.


lol

Bryan Danielson jobbing to Matt Cross


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

Might have been said but, TNA beating WWE 83 weeks in a row


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Austin Aries winning the ROH World Title again


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

GeNext. 

Enough said.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> GeNext.
> 
> Enough said.


Yeah I wish they were back together  and not the Generation Next lite of Sydal, Strong, Evans, and Aries. I mean original GenNext with Shelley, Aries, Strong, Evans.

GenNext > GenNext Lite

KENTA beating Morishima for the ROH World Championship


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Xavier winning the ROH title again.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Sinclair doing a proper close 3 count.


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

Chad Collyer back in an ROH ring


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Matt Sydal becoming ROH World Champion


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Ian Rotten doing a show WITHOUT getting on the mic.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Chuck Taylor not scaring little kids

Special K back in an ROH ring


----------



## Future Star (Jul 28, 2006)

Teddy Hart in another cage match


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Jack Evans becoming a pure wrestler


----------



## jclem92 (Oct 2, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Jack Evans becoming a pure wrestler


:lmao

Bobby Dempsey winning the ROH Title


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Jimmy Rave not getting injured.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Tank Toland Getting fat.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Delirious and El Generico speaking English

WHOOOOO 2,000th Post


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Ricky Reyes having charmisa.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Ricky Reyes having charmisa.


Rocky Romero not saying Azucar! and dancing in a match


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Lex Luger wearing a CSWF T shirt.

I DON'T KNOOOOOW.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Rocky Romero not saying Azucar! and dancing in a match


That's his charmisa.


CHIKARA having a top singles title.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Joey Ryan shaving his mustache.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Christopher Daniels in PWG again.


YES!!!


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Cryme Tyme said:


> Joey Ryan shaving his mustache.


If he and Abercrombie shaved both their mustaches I would commit suicide......srsly

Josh Abercrombie will debut in ROH and beat Morishima for the ROH World title using his awesome mustache to blind Morishima


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Tomko giving Christian a beat.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Chris Bosh being known as the new "Messiah of the Backbreaker".


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Magnitude Kishiwada in America


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

WWE never getting another WWE superstar


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Necro Butcher winning a match in PWG *sigh*.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

JBL not making way too far out statments like "Hes the greatest of all time..." or "That was the best match ever..."
He does it all the time.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Chris Hero winning the King of the Deathmatch tournament


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

JBL is a wrestling god.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Christopher Daniels getting a TNA heavyweight title shot.

Sad but true, fucking WWE rejects.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Everyone jumping off the Bryan Danielson bandwagon lol

Chris Bosh debuting in ROH and winning the ROH World Title


----------



## FreshKevin (Jun 12, 2007)

-A TNA wrestler signing with WWE
-Danielson losing to his own finisher
-Samoa Joe beating Kurt Angle
-The Rock makes a good movie


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Killings getting a push.(He desrves one,oh wait he isn't a guy that was in wwe so nvm)


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Alex Shelley and Jimmy Rave coming back to ROH and taking the ROH Tag Team Titles from the Briscoe Bros.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Delirous becoming roh world champion.


----------



## puropro (Nov 26, 2006)

Kawada in America again

Jeff Jarrett leaving the main event for good

The ending of the Robert Roode vs Eric Young feud


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Cryme Tyme said:


> Killings getting a push.(He desrves one,oh wait he isn't a guy that was in wwe so nvm)


He was so your logic is out.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Thunderman said:


> He was so your logic is out.


My bad sorry.l

Homicide getting a singles push in TNA.


----------



## FreshKevin (Jun 12, 2007)

LAX being anythign without Homicide
Bryan Danielson having an under *** match.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Piper4Life said:
 

> -A TNA wrestler signing with WWE
> -Danielson losing to his own finisher
> -Samoa Joe beating Kurt Angle
> -The Rock makes a good movie


Marcus Cor Von was a TNA wrestler who signed with WWE
Samoa Joe has beaten Kurt Angle

The Boogeyman pulling off 5 different wrestling moves in 1 match.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Wrestlingforum.com sponsoring WWE


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Great Khali as the world champion will help the WWE.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

The Ring Bell will be changed to a Xylophone.


----------



## Maxi4 (Mar 19, 2005)

MCCG winning TNA Tag Team Title.


----------



## FreshKevin (Jun 12, 2007)

I meant as of right now those two will never happen.

ROH broadcasted across the world.


----------



## Cobra284 (Apr 8, 2007)

Jimmy Wang Yang pinning the Great Khali


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Lex Luger getting his own house.
> 
> Oops.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

CM Punk drinking a beer with Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

TNA making sense.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Cryme Tyme said:


> Killings getting a push.(He desrves one,oh wait he isn't a guy that was in wwe so nvm)


He was. K-kwik. Did a survivor series PPV.

On topic: Joe as TNA champ....PROVE ME WRONG!


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

shark boy winning any title in tna


----------



## dirtyrubes (Jan 17, 2006)

-Hogan jobbing to anyone not named John Cena
-A Jeff Hardy Heavyweight Title reign
-Kurt Angle jobbing cleanly. Yeah, I said it.
-Pelle Primeau and Mitch Franklin as ROH World Tag Team Champions


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> He was. K-kwik. Did a survivor series PPV.
> 
> On topic: Joe as TNA champ....PROVE ME WRONG!


I said my bad.

Danielson winning the TNA world title


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan Danielson defending the NWA World Title in PWG.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Adam Pearce winning the ROH World Title, then BJ Whitmer wins the FIP Heavyweight championship, then Pearce/Whitmer win the ROH Tag Titles...


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

TNA fans stop blaming Russo for TNA sucking.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

shelton benjamin bein a wrld champsadly


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Ladder Match in ROH.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

necro butcher in wwe


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The return of Misawa Santa.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Kelly Kelly working for SHIMMER. Dave Prazak, i dare you!


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

This thread becoming lame 

Khali ever being popular with more than 10% of the fans.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Scott Lost becoming an ego maniac & pushes himself for the PWG title.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

The Iron Sheik not being an entertaining drunk.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Sheik not killing Hogan/Brian Blair/Ultimate Warrior/Everyone from old WWF.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Scott Lost NOT being professional...


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Scott Hall defeating Cena


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Scott Hall losing his beer gut.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

BJ Whitmer cutting one of the most amazing promos in ROH history....


----------



## Ill Will (Sep 24, 2005)

Blandy Orton being entertaining.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Doug Williams coming back to ROH.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

The Chikara guys returning to PWG


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Doug Williams coming back to ROH.


Doug Williams 4 Teh ROH World Title.....sadly it won't happen  DAMN YOU BRYAN DANIELSON

Briscoe Brothers leaving ROH forever


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Inoki's chin getting smaller.



musdy said:


> The Chikara guys returning to PWG


DON'T THINK THAT WAY YOU BASTARD! THEY'LL COME BACK!


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

-Blasko- said:


> Sheik not killing Hogan/Brian Blair/Ultimate Warrior/Everyone from old WWF.


Brian Blair, your a no good mother-fucker. You suck Hulk Hogans Dick, you no good son of a bitch. - The Iron Sheik

Best shoot ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

The Chikara guys returning to PWG


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

El Generico and Delirious as a tag team in ROH


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Doug Williams having a heat-filled match.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Kevin Steen being entertaining.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Kevin Steen being entertaining.


But Kevin Steen IS already entertaining :side: 

Bryan Danielson winning the ROH World Title on one night and then the next night he loses it to Mitch Franklin


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jyushin Lyger

i'd LOVE to see that match, but sadly it most likely will never happen


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

New Japan selling out the Tokyo Dome ever again.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Rey Mysterio vs Jushin Lyger II


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

JD13 said:


> New Japan out selling the Tokyo Dome ever again.


 :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Mike Quackenbush returning to IWA-MS full time.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Kenta Kobashi vs Jushin "Thunder" Lyger


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Macho Man having a multi platnum selling record.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels in a shoot fight


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Bret Hart wrestling.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Blasko- said:


> Bret Hart wrestling.


Damn you Goldberg.

Bret Hart in a TNA ring.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Bret Hart in a ROH ring.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Bret Hart in a wrestling ring. 

Ever.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

WWE realizing that Owen Hart DID WIN the WWE title.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

WWE fans enjoying RoH


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Mathews vs. Krazy K II


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

One of my favorites wrestlers dead on my birthday...damn that did happen *sigh*.

Human Tornado is a better dancer than Jack Evans.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Jeff Hardy not botching.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Sandman become a world champion again.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Mathews vs. Krazy K II


NO NOT THAT MATCH! lol

Triple H and Edge in a ROH ring


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Colt Cabana not being funny.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Rey Mysterio wrestling in ROH against Amazing Red


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

KENTA not doing a kick in a match.
Shawn Michaels not doing a chop in a match.
KENTA having a match in the WWE.


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan Danielson jobbing to El Generico.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Bryan Danielson not saying "I HAVE TILL 5 REF!" in a match


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Rey Mysterio wrestling un-masked again.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

El Generico wrestling unmasked


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Super Dragon botching a curbstomp.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Morishima switching his theme song to "Bartender" by T-Pain.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Strong Style Thugs invading ROH..


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

Randy Orton being better than Pelle Primeau.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Hulk Hogan getting beat cleanly.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Wrestlemania being in the UK

Eventhough Wembly would hold around 90 thousand so Vince would makes tons of profit.


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hogan no selling Necro's punches.


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

WWE not sucking.


----------



## X-Generation D (Aug 16, 2006)

Penishead shutting the fuck up. lol  Kidding.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost *sigh*


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

watts hating PWG.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Blasko hating Dangerous K.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Watts hating Chris Bosh


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Brent Albright winning the ROH Championship.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

smalls5791 said:


> Brent Albright winning the ROH Championship.


 

Matt Sydal becoming ROH World Champion


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Triple H not being overrated...
Sorry fanboys...but thanks to his backstage powers he has been 11+ world champion.


----------



## VenturaPt (Apr 12, 2007)

Internet fans NOT being smarks


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Briscoes showng up to a PWG show.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Briscoes showng up to a PWG show.


lmao

Stone Cold Steve Austin becoming straight edge


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

No-selling the Ass Punch.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

BJ Whitmer changing his theme song

Chris Bosh not being racist


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

mc chris performing at Wrestlemania.

edit, one more.

Jimmy Rave not sucking at life.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

PWG booking Franky The Mobster again.

Bosh & Mobster kissing again.

TJ Perkins being exciting.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> PWG booking Franky The Mobster again.
> 
> Bosh & Mobster kissing again.


It just goes to show you Bosh can kiss a man and not be called gay...

Jimmy Rave being booked in ROH again


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Chris Bosh defeating The Great Khali with the Lioncock *Damn that would be awesome*.

TJ Perkins more interesting than Ricky Reyes.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Chris Bosh defeating The Great Khali with the Lioncock *Damn that would be awesome*.
> 
> TJ Perkins more interesting than Ricky Reyes.


Chris Bosh not being photogenic!

Scorpio Sky: Who do you think you are?
Chris Bosh: I'm Chris Bosh....and i'm photogenic!...photogenic

God I love Chris Bosh.

Romero and Reyes reuniting in ROH and winning the Tag Titles


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Romero is doin his own thing, but I miss the Havana Pitbulls.
umm,
Chris Bosh in ROH.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Another Tuxedo Match in wrestling.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

enough of the Chris Bosh love >_>. he's not that great besides being funny


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> enough of the Chris Bosh love >_>. he's not that great besides being funny


:banplz: lol just kidding, but we're just having fun. Is it just me or is this forum sometimes way too serious?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> :banplz: lol just kidding, but we're just having fun. Is it just me or is this forum sometimes way too serious?


WF becoming ROH boards (God I hope not).


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> WF becoming ROH boards (God I hope not).


Oh jesus! The horror! :shocked: 

Since sephy is sick and tired of all the Bosh love, hmm....

Top Gun Talwar becoming a main eventer in PWG


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Karl Anderson using a real Machine Gun.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Joey Ryan shaving off his mustache


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Adam Pearce getting huge pops.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Adam Pearce getting huge pops.


Adam Pearce doesn't need huge pops dammit! He's the scrap daddy! 

Chris Sabin ever getting the X-Division title back


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Alex Shelley winning the X-Division title.


----------



## Modified Cravate (Aug 16, 2007)

a child that doesnt fear Chuck Taylor


----------



## Modified Cravate (Aug 16, 2007)

and tna staying around for another 10 years


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

John Zandig not being a self centered Douche

Jc Bailey not doing coke

Mike Quackenbush not cutting a good promo

Ultra Mantis Black and Bryce Remsburg being a bad commentary team

Larry sweeny not being fucking awesome!

Chris hero winning the ROH world Title


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

Pelle Primeau winning the ROH title.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

WWE acknowledging TNA.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Dustin Rhodes new gimmick getting over.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The world acknowledging TNA.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

A TNA PPV without at least one gimmick match.


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Shiima Xion vs. Takeshi Morishima


----------



## FCapo89 (Aug 11, 2007)

"Hello, I'm Ring of Honor owner Rob Feinstein..."

Well, it won't happen again, at least.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Total-KO said:


> A TNA PPV without at least one gimmick match.


A TNA PPV without at least three gimmick matches.

Ronin being creative.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

watts63 said:


> *A TNA PPV without at least three gimmick matches.*
> 
> Ronin being creative.


Come on now, lets be reasonable... a TNA PPV without 5 gimmick matches. And btw im hardly kidding.

Paul Haymen running ECW ever again.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

New Jack hugging Vic Grimes.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

the dream match that just about everyone in the world wanted to see: Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Matt Classic in the WWE.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

wwefanatic411 said:


> the dream match that just about everyone in the world wanted to see: Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko


 Let me guess, a casket match?

The return of Gooblygooker


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Julius Smokes not saying "YEAH YEAH YEAH!"


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Ultimate Warrior making sense


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

30 Man Guerrilla Royal in PWG lol.


----------



## VenturaPt (Apr 12, 2007)

The ROHbots liking BJ Whitmer. So sad seeing how underrated he is in this forum.


----------



## FCapo89 (Aug 11, 2007)

A full CZW show without a shitty match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Davey Richards not sucking as a heel.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Danielson getting a tan


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Bosh getting a tan.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

TNA going anywere while Russo is employed in any capacity.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Teddy Hart vs. Bret Hart fued.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi in a ROH ring.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Team SHAG in WWE


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Mitsuharu Misawa match in PWG.

Matt Bentley back in ROH.

Takeshi Morishima not bleeding out of his nose.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Low Ki blading.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

The TPI sucking.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

A torunament in america being better than TPI '04.


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Styles vs. Joe vs. Danielson ever happening again.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Kevin Steen and Super Dragon Vs Cape Fear


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Goldberg vs. Giant Bernard in New Japan.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Get your spot match

El Blazer vs Matt Sydal vs Jack Evans vs Teddy Hart vs Sonjay Dutt vs The Amazing Red


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Kevin Steen and Super Dragon Vs Cape Fear


Steen & Dragon deciding to become a tag team period.

Steen vs. Dragon: Guerrilla Warfare II


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

The Briscoes vs. The Dudley Boys


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The Dudley Boys being good.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

A wrestling promotion with worse storylines than WCW circa 2000.
Then again im sure TNA will try.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

smalls5791 said:


> The Briscoes vs. The Dudley Boys


i could see that happening at a UWA Hardcore show


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

B-Boy showing up to a PWG show.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

TNA putting on a PPV event with just 6 matches, and actually focusing on character development and great storyline telling through an actually great match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Don West being good on commentary.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Pacman Jones putting on a 5 star match


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Ron Killings stop saying What's Up.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

No more spot fest in TNA.


----------



## rotljed (Jan 9, 2006)

TNA not making me want to quit watching wrestling.
Vince Russo learning any new or logical booking tricks.
A Petey Williams match without Alex Shelley that captures my attention.
Funaki getting released.
Funaki getting a push.
A Scott Steiner lunatic rant that doesn't amuse me.
A roster of talent as deep as WCW in 97.
A CZW show with better booking than a below average backyard fed. (and I actually watch CZW)
An IWA MS show without some sort of BloodNGuts match. (I'd like it to stay that way)
The resurgence of Ice Train as a force in American wrestling


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Don West getting fired.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

SHIMMER being ANYTHING like AJW.

Or any joshi promotion, for that matter.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 20, 2006)

A TNA PPV with less than 3 gimmick matches


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Samoa Joe vs KENTA (didn't happen right?)
Maybe it could if Joe will quit TNA and go back to RoH.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji in a ROH ring.
Mexican talent being booked by ROH.
Triple H not having backstage powers.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

ECW pulling a larger rating than Smackdown....


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Sangre Azteca being booked by ROH.
Dean Malenko wrestling a again (DAMN, he was such a great wrestler).


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson in a ROH ring.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

TNA getting more ratings than ECW.


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

Vince McMahon becoming friends with Dixie Carter.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Ric Flair becoming a 17 time world champion :sad:


----------



## -Crimson- (Oct 23, 2006)

roh getting better tv ratings than tna if roh got a tv deal


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Sharkboy going over Kurt Angle. 

Wel, to be fair, anyone not named "Jeff Jarret" going over Kurt.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Human Tornado being a bad heel.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

-Crimson- said:


> roh getting better tv ratings than tna if roh got a tv deal


But... that will happen if ROH gets a tv deal. :agree: 


ROH gettig a tv deal (which I believe would be their chose not to have one).


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH has a tv deal with Fight Network if it counts or not.

Joe vs. Kobashi on PPV.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

pyro at an ROH show


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Boost of TNA ratings because of ex WWE guys.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

watts63 said:


> ROH has a tv deal with Fight Network if it counts or not.
> 
> Joe vs. Kobashi on PPV.


ya but isnt it like a year behind.

WWE hireing a diva based soley on skill.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

wwefanatic411 said:


> ya but isnt it like a year behind.
> 
> WWE hireing a diva based soley on skill.


2004 & 2005 stuff for what I seen your their listings.

Ron Simmons saying anything that does not involve "DAMN!"


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

^^^ SPAMM.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Bryan Danielson ending his career as a 1 time ROH champ


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Bryan Danielson becoming the 16 time ROH World Champion when his career is over.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Delirious will become ROH Champ.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Matt Sydal becoming WWE Champion.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Homicide teaming up with Low Ki & Super Crazy thus inventing the NEW and REFORMED Latin American Nation faction.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bryan Danielson will have a longer PWG Title Reign then Joey Ryan.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Mystery becoming a Human Tornado fan.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

IYF said:


> Bryan Danielson will have a longer PWG Title Reign then Joey Ryan.


TJ Perkins winning the PWG title

Hey IYF where's your brother been? I haven't talked to him in a while and how are you?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

TJ Perkins becoming a midcarder in PWG.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> TJ Perkins winning the PWG title
> 
> Hey IYF where's your brother been? I haven't talked to him in a while and how are you?


He posts on WrestlingRealm now.

Im good, jsut hoping i will be able to go to BOLA.

You?

TNA will use more then the same 5 people going after the TNA Title.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

IYF said:


> He posts on WrestlingRealm now.
> 
> Im good, jsut hoping i will be able to go to BOLA.
> 
> ...


I'm doing fine

Batman debuting in PWG and ROH


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Shima will be champ for another year.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'm doing fine
> 
> Batman debuting in PWG and ROH


Robocop finally debuting in PWG. Damn you Bosh & Lost lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Bryan Danielson saying fuck it and retiring from wrestling today.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Bryan Danielson saying fuck it and retiring from wrestling today.


That happens in my dreams 

Chris Bosh will leave PWG


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Low Ki vs Homicide in a ROH ring.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

IYF said:


> That happens in my dreams
> 
> Chris Bosh will leave PWG


Already happened.

Scorpio Sky wearing his old mask again.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

IYF said:


> That happens in my dreams
> 
> Chris Bosh will leave PWG


lol

Chris Bosh winning the PWG title.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> lol
> 
> Chris Bosh winning the PWG title.


That could happen, Bosh is so over in PWG

Ronin will become PWG Champ.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Chris Hero holding the ROH World Title for two years...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Necro Butcher winning a non-deathmatch tournament.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Chris Hero holding the ROH World Title for two years...


Dont ruin it for me  

CZW will get more popular then ROH


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Project 161 sucking


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Chris Bosh starring in an action movie "Lioncock II: The Land of the Blackers & Dirty Mexicans" with Dino Winwood & Scott Lost.

Hell In A Cell match in ROH.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

TLC match in ROH


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Ricky Reyes vs. Rocky Romero *sigh*.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Ricky Reyes vs. Rocky Romero *sigh*.


Rickyroc...AHH HORSE SHIT! lol god Davey's hilarious along with Arrogance in that promo "We still rock!"

Ricky Reyes getting booked in ROH again, I miss him along with Smokes


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Human Tornado learning more than 3 moves....


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Rickyroc...AHH HORSE SHIT! lol god Davey's hilarious along with Arrogance in that promo "We still rock!"
> 
> Ricky Reyes getting booked in ROH again, I miss him along with Smokes


Bosh: The Generico-whore & that blacker Human Tornado. You what are we gonna do to them Scotty? You what we're gonna do these motherfuckers? *kicks chairs*

Lost: We're gonna kick them like chairs.

Bosh: Fucking R, Fucking R, Fucking R.

Lost: That's a fact.

Bosh: Ass kicking galore.

Damn I'll miss Arrogance. PWG should be a best of on them.

Roderick Strong & Jack Evans becoming tag team champions in a fed. Damn shame.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Human Tornado learning more than 3 moves....


Pimp Slap owns all

Spanky and Paul London teaming with each other against the Briscoes in a ROH ring.

Edit - Watts if PWG were to make a best of Arrogance I would buy it in a heartbeat

Lost - He's gonna pin you 1,2,3, then he's gonna dance all over your face then ya know what...he's gonna pee!

Bosh - *stomps on ground* Yes


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Pimp Slap owns all
> 
> Spanky and Paul London teaming with each other against the Briscoes in a ROH ring.


Tornado as a heel owns all lol.

Low Ki becoming TNA Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Pimp Slap owns all
> 
> Spanky and Paul London teaming with each other against the Briscoes in a ROH ring.


That's not even a fucking move. He's stale and quite possibly one of the most unentertaining guys around which leads me to this....

Human Tornado being more entertaining than Batista


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Shark Boy as TNA Heavyweight Champion

Jimmy Jacobs saying HUSS! again


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> That's not even a fucking move. He's stale and quite possibly one of the most unentertaining guys around which leads me to this....
> 
> Human Tornado being more entertaining than Batista


WOW!!! I understand you not liking Tornado as a wrestler but WOW man.

Charlie Haas getting a push.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

watts63 said:


> WOW!!! I understand you not liking Tornado as a wrestler but WOW man.
> 
> Charlie Haas getting a push.


Batista's rope shaking > Anything Tornado does


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Jack Evans winning the TPI and BOLA in the same year.


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Batista getting rid of his tasteless tattoos.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Top Gun Talwar in ROH


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Top Gun not being cuckoo bananas.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Top Gun Talwar having an intervention.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Samoa Joe defeating Morishima for the ROH World Title then holding it for a whole year again.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe having a **** match.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Samoa Joe winning the TNA Championship

Davey Richards or Roderick Strong cutting one of the best promos in all of wrestling.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong vs. Takeshi Morishima in the Elimination Chamber for the ROH World Championship.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong vs. Takeshi Morishima in the Elimination Chamber for the ROH World Championship.


That match = ******* and Match of The Year lol

Roderick Strong as ROH World Champion
Kings of Wrestling reuniting in ROH
Bobby Dempsey losing weight
Human Tornado not being a pimp


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

The Four Horsemen reuniting and being better than ever


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

CM Punk coming back to ROH


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Bobby Heenan not being awesome. 

Even in his old age and cancer, he still has it.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

TNA hiring Paul London, Brian Kendrick, James Gibson and Matt Sydal.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Joe vs. KENTA before 2007 is over


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

Samoa Joe vs American Dragon vs Chris Benoit


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Roderick Strong as ROH World Champion


You being right about that statement.
Assuming he doesn't leave ROH in the next year or so I'd say Roddy's a pretty sure bet for holding the title.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Isn't this just a big word game masked as a proper thread?

I can see that two members are treating it that way.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

^^^^^^^^ ?????

Morishima losing weight


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH Best of Paul London being sold at ROH Wrestling.com again.

ROH Best of Low Ki


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You being right about that statement.
> Assuming he doesn't leave ROH in the next year or so I'd say Roddy's a pretty sure bet for holding the title.


Yeah I guess I kinda worded it wrong, I think Strong will win the title, but not this year or next year.

Ring of Honor making anymore Best Of dvd's.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yeah I guess I kinda worded it wrong, I think Strong will win the title, but not this year or next year.
> 
> Ring of Honor making anymore Best Of dvd's.


wait... why cant they make more best of's?

Delirious ever being bilingual (sp?)


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

wwefanatic411 said:


> wait... why cant they make more best of's?
> 
> Delirious ever being bilingual (sp?)


Oh they can make them, but I think in an interview someone said they would stop making them. Which is a damn shame.

El Generico speaking English


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Super Dragon being in shape.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Top Gun Talwar will sign with the WWE.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Oh they can make them, but I think in an interview someone said they would stop making them. Which is a damn shame.
> 
> El Generico speaking English


Damn that sucks.  

ROH SS W/ Vince McMahon


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

A fatal 40 way match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Jack Evans vs. PAC vs. Dragon Kid vs. Ricochet in a Ladder of Death match.


----------



## phatandile (Oct 5, 2003)

Torrie Wilson having a 5 star match.


----------



## mes (Jun 1, 2005)

watts63 said:


> Jack Evans vs. PAC vs. Dragon Kid vs. Ricochet in a Ladder of Death match.


I would pay to watch that one...
It would be a complete spotfest with lots of botches.


----------



## crazy88 (Apr 29, 2006)

the lengthy tag team run of the highlanders


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

Heyman booking in WWE again or having a position with any power.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Jack Evans and Roderick Strong as a tag team once again in ROH.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans


If that match were to happen, I would go to that show in a heartbeat. 

Generation Next (Shelley, Strong, Aries, Evans) Vs Briscoe Brothers/Jimmy Rave/John Walters 2 it'd be awesome for another rematch of this 8 man tag to happen.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Super Dragon vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a Guerrilla Warfare match.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> If that match were to happen, I would go to that show in a heartbeat.
> 
> Generation Next (Shelley, Strong, Aries, Evans) Vs Briscoe Brothers/Jimmy Rave/John Walters 2 it'd be awesome for another rematch of this 8 man tag to happen.


as awesome as the first is, there are better guys to get than Walters and Rave.

i say throw in Steenerico to get with the Briscoes. i know it's pretty unlikely, but how awesome would that be


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Super Dragon vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a Guerrilla Warfare match.


Not even Jacobs love would be able to save him from Super Dragon lol.

Austin Aries joining Sweet N Sour INC.

Yeah I know sephy they're better people then Rave and Walters, but I'd just like to see all 8 men against each other once again.


----------



## Mike Rivers (Aug 4, 2006)

A 10 Star Match


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, Davey Richards & Human Tornado vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, Scorpio Sky & PAC in a Guerrilla War Games Match.

Joe vs. Kobashi II

Joe vs. Punk IV.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, Davey Richards & Human Tornado vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, Scorpio Sky & PAC in a Guerrilla War Games Match.
> 
> Joe vs. Kobashi II
> 
> Joe vs. Punk IV.


 I wonder how Sasaki and Joe would gel over...

Akiyama in ROH.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Josh Prohibition in ROH. Jay Briscoe Vs J-Pro...J-Driller Vs Drunken Driver! omg!


----------



## Mark. (Nov 25, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, Davey Richards & Human Tornado vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, Scorpio Sky & PAC in a Guerrilla War Games Match.
> 
> Joe vs. Kobashi II
> 
> *Joe vs. Punk IV*.


Already happened at TWC International Showdown. Joe won.

TNA improving anytime soon.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

WWE-ROH cross promotion ala WWF-ECW.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Mark. said:


> Already happened at TWC International Showdown. Joe won.
> 
> TNA improving anytime soon.


That was actually Joe/Punk V. They had 4 matches in ROH (once in 2003 and 3 times in 2004).


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

CM Punk going on a meth binge.
The E putting on better matches than IWA Mid South..


----------



## delpihero (Nov 5, 2004)

tna vs ROh - show down in mowtown 2

ROH having proper lighting equipment for PPV's.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Chris Bosh in Mexico


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

John Cena VS Vanilla Ice at Summerslam.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

A PWU show that strikes interest in me.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Pacman Jones in ROH


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TNA actually making me want to see their PPV's


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Rock will return to the E.


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

Misawa putting over a junior.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

KENTA becoming GHC Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joe going back to ROH.


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

Samoa Joe being the same in the WWE and WWE not fucking up a Punk/Joe feud if he ever goes to the WWE and feuds with Punk.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Samoa Joe & Umaga as a tag team.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Samoa Joe & CM Punk becoming ROH Tag Team Champions


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Austin vs. Hogan


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

John Cena collaborating with Randy Savage on his next album.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

John Cena's next album


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Thunderman said:


> John Cena's next album


Haha, but it's actually already planned and half recorded 

PacMan Jones equalling ratings.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

A bikini contest in ROH


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Future Star said:


> Bobby Demspey getting skinny


that is bull! Tank Toland is going to get the job done!

didn't you see the last video wire?!


----------



## Seattle Sonics 2K2 (Feb 6, 2006)

CM Punk being used to his full potential in WWE.


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Takeshi Morishima beating Samoa Joe's title reign.
CM Punk cutting a ROH-esque promo.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Team Pacman will make great Tag Champs.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

IYF said:


> Team Pacman will make great Tag Champs.


lol, Pacman Jones has gotta make it rain on someone then I'd wouldn't mind.


Paul London coming back to ROH for one night and having a 2/3 falls rematch with Bryan Danielson


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

People stopping posting in this thread :lmao


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

ROH said:


> People stopping posting in this thread :lmao


It's a good thing in my mind. 

John Cena leaving Gaiaonline. 

No joke, there's a big thing about it. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

John Cena will never be the WWE Champion again.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Dragon Kid realising hes not a fucking kid.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bryan Danileson will never lose to a student.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Chuck Taylor not scaring a little kid.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Hogan doing 2 jobs in a row.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Morale in TNA high.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Bret Hart & Shawn Michaels as tag team partners.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Blasko not being a fucking idiot lol. Just kidding man 

Chris Hero Vs Kevin Steen for the ROH World Title


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Blasko not being a fucking idiot lol. Just kidding man


 I WAS FLAMED.  

Beef Wellingston penetrating someone with the ASS PUNCH~!


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Super Dragon Vs Mick Foley


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

-Blasko- said:


> I WAS FLAMED.
> 
> Beef Wellingston penetrating someone with the ASS PUNCH~!


:lmao 

Well, maybe in his private life.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Jim Cornette ever going back to that infamous Dairy Queen


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

sephy37 said:


> Jim Cornette ever going back to that infamous Dairy Queen


LMAO :lmao 

Shane Hagadorn as ROH World Champion


----------



## Seattle Sonics 2K2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kurt Angle in ROH


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Eugene will get a new gimmick.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Vince illigitament son being ric flair... I hope


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs becoming ROH Tag Team Champions once again


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Second City Saints in Roh agian.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Someone being better than Ron Bass


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

There will be a better announcer then JR.


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

WWE not screwing up a storyline.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Takeshi Morishima losing the ROH World Title to Joey Ryan


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Randy Savage vs Vince McMahon at Wrestlemania


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena jobbing to SJK.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

smalls5791 said:


> Cena jobbing to SJK.


Cena jobbing to anyone cleanly this year


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Bryan Danielson changing the Final Countdown to Hollaback Girl..


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

John Cena vs. Bryan Danielson II: The Rematch


----------



## Penishead (Nov 10, 2006)

WWE making wrestling look good.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Joey Ryan not looking like a child rapist


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

X-Factor reuniting


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

WSX: Season 2

If that does happen, then the main event of an episode being Matt Sydal vs Teddy Hart.


----------



## grandmaster_91 (Jun 27, 2007)

bret hart vs vince in a loser leaves match at wrestelemania

hogan going t TNA
NWA restoreing to full swing


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

a ladder match having less than 10 instant replays


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

X-Pac redeeming his career


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Stan Hansen knocking Cena's eye out of it's socket.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Another wrestling talk show ever being as good as Piper's Pit.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

-Morishima wins a First Blood match.

-Samoa Joe decides to go with the side salad.

-The Briscoes go Straight-Edge.

-Big Daddy V finds his wang.

-Jimmy Wang finds his...Big...Daddy...V?

-Jack Evans d. American Dragon via Submission

-Jimmy Rave finally comes clean...he's on steroids.

and finally...

-Here is your winner and STILL WWE World Heavyweight Champion...Matt Hardy!


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

WillTheBloody said:


> -*Morishima wins a First Blood match.*
> -Samoa Joe decides to go with the side salad.
> 
> -The Briscoes go Straight-Edge.
> ...


Morishima losing a first blood match to Ric Flair.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

PWG will get a tv deal.


----------



## ocire (Dec 28, 2005)

IYF said:


> PWG will get a tv deal.


Don't be so negative. PWG would suck on TV anyways. It's not nearly as funny on DVD.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

TNA will release Samoa Joe.


----------



## ocire (Dec 28, 2005)

PWG creates a midcard title. It'll never happen, watch.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

TNA fans stop being trapped in 05 and seeing that Cena puts on great matches.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Mitch Franklin winning the ROH World Title


----------



## Don Frye (Jan 9, 2006)

Cena marks realizing that he gets carried to his great matches by some of the best workers of all time (Christian, Jericho, Angle, HBK, HHH to name a few).


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

The Great Khali winning a world title... 




SHIT, my bad


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Samoa Joe using Rikishi's stink face move.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

The Hart Foundation 2.0 being as good as the origanal.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Hornswaggle in the WWE Hall of Fame


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

peep4life said:


> Hornswaggle in the WWE Hall of Fame


The gobbaly Googker (sp?) in the HOF.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Don Frye said:


> Cena marks realizing that he gets carried to his great matches by some of the best workers of all time (Christian, Jericho, Angle, HBK, HHH to name a few).


 Christian? Best worker of all time?

And it's impossible for someone to be carried to a near ***** star match.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

The IWC not bashing Cena.

I'm not a fan of his, but I dont bash him every 5 seconds. We get it, he's not the most liked guy, but people don't have to clarify that every post.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

A show without the announcer saying "Feeling the effects."


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

A Ric Flair promo where he doesn't change the volume of his voice


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Lenny Leonard not saying "Right on the button" or "Closed the gap".


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

WWECW being as good as ECW


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ROH said:


> Lenny Leonard not saying "Right on the button" or "Closed the gap".


Or "Being thrown like a small child"

Danielson Vs Punk for the ROH World Title


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

ROH making an original shirt that isn't maroon, green, or blac :no:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Larry Sweenedy will become ROH Champ.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Bret Hart's new book being as good as its hyped up to be. (idk why, but I don't think it'll be that good of a book)


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Bobby Dempesey and Tank Toland as ROH World Tag Team Champions


----------



## ocire (Dec 28, 2005)

PWG has a show in SD.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> Cena marks realizing that he gets carried to his great matches by some of the best workers of all time (Christian, Jericho, Angle, HBK, HHH to name a few).


Considering he did most of the carrying in the HBK one hour match, these Cena fans you're talking about don't have much to worry about. 

Oh and Cena fans (intelligent ones anyway, i'm not talking about the 10 year olds) know that he's no in-ring God.



> A Ric Flair promo where he doesn't change the volume of his voice


I actually quite ENJOY IT WHEN HE does that.
WOOOO.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

AmDrag wearing anything aside from his maroon trunks in a match


----------



## Mark. (Nov 25, 2006)

Bobby Dempsey beating Sweet 'n' Sour Inc. in a Handicap Match.


----------



## ocire (Dec 28, 2005)

wwefanatic411 said:


> AmDrag wearing anything aside from his maroon trunks in a match


Pretty bad one, tbh. It's been done... quite a bit.

Punk comes WWE Champ before the next WM.


----------



## BrtHrt97 (Feb 6, 2004)

Christian York on the WWE main roster.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Cena comes out to start off Raw with a promo. The Final Countdown hits and Danielson comes down to the ring and pummels Cena, and holds the WWE title over his head.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Project 161 marking the return of Rob Feinstein


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Batista having more charisma than a wheel of cheese.
Chuck Taylor squashing Batista.
Batista cutting a better promo than Chuck Taylor
Chuck Taylor doing a Batista Bomb
Batista doing the Omega Driver
Chuck Taylor sucking at life.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Amdrag wil lsay hes the second best in the world.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

IYF said:


> Amdrag wil lsay hes the second best in the world.


and give the title Best in The World to Joey Ryan lol


----------



## ocire (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe finds a way into the 2007 BOLA and wins the tournament!


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Jerry Lynn winning the ROH Title from Morishima.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Danielson pulling a 630.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Randy Savage vs Jay Lethal at the next TNA PPV. Now that would spike the buyrate.


----------



## puropro (Nov 26, 2006)

WWE Creative being...creative!


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

ocire said:


> Joe finds a way into the 2007 BOLA and wins the tournament!


dino winwood puts himself in BOLA (he is comissioner after all) and wins it


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

"Summer Slam 2007 was great" being said by any fan in his right mind.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Another ROH vs. CZW feud​


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316 (Apr 30, 2005)

Undertaker turning heel.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Dixie Carter challenging Vince McMahon to a match (shades of Bischoff)


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Chris bosh ever becoming friends with a mexican


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

this thread ever dying...


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Bryan Danielson VS Scott Lost for the ROH World Title & PWG World Title


----------



## ocire (Dec 28, 2005)

Arrogance don't win the titles again in PWG.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Ruckus becoming ROH World Champion


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

Dixie Carter Become WWE Women's Champion.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

The Briscoes vs Steenerico Ladder Match being under ****


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Me not going to ROH Motor City Madness.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

xzeppelinfootx said:


> Me not going to ROH Motor City Madness.


me not going to BOLA


----------



## smalls5791 (Dec 13, 2005)

Kelly Kelly getting over by turning heel.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

smalls5791 said:


> Kelly Kelly getting over by turning heel.


Kelly Kelly ever even getting over....

The return of CP Munk


----------



## TKS (Jun 22, 2006)

ROH having a TOD or KOTDM. That would be pretty funny.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kane winning the World Title.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The words "Good Times, Great memories" being said from Colt in character.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

William Regal not being awesome (srsly, best thing Raw has going right now)


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Nigel without the spiky hair.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Yone with no Afro.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Christopher Daniels with no hair

...oh wait


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Christopher Daniels and Curry Man winning Tag Team Gold.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

ROH said:


> Yone with no Afro.


 He just wouldn't be the same, awesome self.  

Misawa rocking the mullet esq hair style again.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Chuck Taylor not scaring small children


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This thread being hetrosexual.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

T-C said:


> This thread being hetrosexual.


 As the thread maker, I take offense to this!  

Not really.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Started out as a nice idea, but now it is just ridiculous will people just posting whatever pops into their head every 20 seconds.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

T-C said:


> Started out as a nice idea, but now it is just ridiculous will people just posting whatever pops into their head every 20 seconds.


 Granted, but people seemingly are fun.

Give it 20 more pages, then It probably be deleted.


----------



## TKS (Jun 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> This thread being hetrosexual.


Ireland is homophobic too? Interesting...


----------



## Cradle Shock (Aug 17, 2006)

HHH telling dirty penis jokes


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

TKS said:


> Ireland is homophobic too? Interesting...


Only parts of it.


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

Michael Cole actually calling more than five moves per match .
Better yet, calling any moves not including "Enzuigiri", "Spear", and finishers


----------



## Ready2Rumble (Jul 18, 2007)

WSX being the most popular wrestling federation ever.


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

Ready2Rumble said:


> WSX being the most popular wrestling federation ever.


You do know WSX went out of buisness, right?

WSX restarting


----------



## ocire (Dec 28, 2005)

Danielson makes a surprise return to PWG's BOLA and wins the tournament!


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ocire said:


> Danielson makes a surprise return to PWG's BOLA and wins the tournament!


Then Kevin Steen challenges for the title right after Danielson wins the tourny and defeats Danielson becoming the 1st man in PWG to have two reigns as PWG Champ....

I can dream...


----------



## wwefanatic411 (Jun 1, 2005)

WWE changing their ring to six sides.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


>


*Right click, save as*

That's hilarious!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Super Dragon vs. El Generico in PWG.

Chris Bosh & Human Tornado in a movie together.

Bill & Doug not saying the same shit.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

A return to a sucsessful territory system.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> *Right click, save as*
> 
> That's hilarious!


:lmao, I did the same thing.

On topic:

A CHIKARA Cibernetico sucking.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Eddie Kingston not cutting a fucking awesome promo.


----------



## bookerman13 (Sep 1, 2007)

The McMahons NOT being on my TV.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Jimmy Rave back in PWG & after last night...thank god.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

Ric Flair not getting busted open within a 15 minutes match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Seeing an indy show worse than MLW King of Kings.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Scott Lost and Chris Bosh being the ROH Tag Champs.


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. Bret Hart


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

BOLA/TPI sucking.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

ROH said:


> BOLA/TPI sucking.


Add KOE cup to that list.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Scott Lost having a bad match.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

PWG fans loving Ronin


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

This thread has gone twenty five pages too long. It's like a damn word game now.

-Josh Abercrombie becoming a full time Ring of Honor employee by the end of the year.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

John Morrisons Ab's not failing a Wellness test.


----------



## SpicolliDriver (Sep 3, 2007)

Cena hitting a burning hammer off the top rope


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

SpicolliDriver said:


> Cena hitting a burning hammer off the top rope


I'd mark out if Cena actually did that....

KENTA using the pepsi plunge, it would make him and Punk even for Punker using the GTS lol.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

musdy said:


> PWG fans loving Ronin


hey wait a minute we do love Ronin!

well at least my section does

lets add on to the list

shieky baby debuting in PWG and cut a bad ass promo about making PWG wrestlers humble


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

WWE having deathmatches. Id love to see HHH Vs Batista in a 200 light tubes log cabins match.


----------

